
Testing Go on the Raspberry Pi running FreeBSD - kristianp
http://dave.cheney.net/2012/12/31/testing-go-on-the-raspberry-pi-running-freebsd
======
jlgreco
For those thinking about using Go on a Pi, I cannot overreccomend using cross
compilation. It is _incredibly_ easy and pleasant with go.

~~~
georgemcbay
I do a lot of Go development on lots of ARM boards and I find that on the
Raspberry Pi (the 512M model anyway) the Go compiler is quick enough on the
actual device that there's not much point to cross-compiling, at least if
you're running Raspbian/Linux (based on Dave Cheney's post here it sounds like
things aren't quite as nice in FreeBSD due to various kernel issues).

On my old chumby boards, though, which are hamstrung for memory, I do cross-
compile (in Windows!) and then rsync the resulting binary over, which is a
much quicker turn around than compiling on the device and yes, the cross-
compile system in Go is absolutely delightful compared to C/C++ toolchain
hell.

~~~
jlgreco
For me cross-compiling for the Pi is mostly a matter not wanting to bother
keeping my development setup on my regular laptop and my Pi in sync. I have a
makefile now that go-installs' an x86 build on my laptop, scp's an arm build
to my Pi, and builds/verifies a couple of datafiles. So basically I can press
F9 on my laptop and have updated binaries on my laptop and Pi in about a
second.

I could just ssh into the Pi and build there, but it would actually be more of
a hassle than cross compiling; an impressive feat.

------
josteink
> At the moment performance is not great, even by Pi standards. The SDCard
> runs in 1bit 25mhz mode, and I believe the caches are disabled or set to
> write though

While I'm curious, this sounds like a bout of a bummer.

I think I'll wait a little bit longer ;)

------
MatthewPhillips
Node.js also compiles/runs on the RPi without issue.

EDIT: On Raspbian, haven't tried with FreeBSD.

